# Cat obsessed by tv



## LIZALEX (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi
Jack is 8 years old - he has recently become obsessed with the tv. We have not changed the tv or the stand - it seems to have come out of the blue. He stares into one corner of the tv and then starts really wagging his tail strongly and scratches at the screen. We have tried putting things in his way, putting lemon juice near tv, shouting, playing bagpipes (his worst nightmare-we recorded them from tv at new year!) All make him get down for a few minutes and then he goes back. Anyone got any ideas to stop him doing this? would appreciate any help, many thanks-liz x


----------



## CarrieBradshaw (Dec 19, 2010)

Have you tried just stroking him and reassuring him when it happens? :001_smile:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LIZALEX said:


> Hi
> Jack is 8 years old - he has recently become obsessed with the tv. We have not changed the tv or the stand - it seems to have come out of the blue. He stares into one corner of the tv and then starts really wagging his tail strongly and scratches at the screen. We have tried putting things in his way, putting lemon juice near tv, shouting, playing bagpipes (his worst nightmare-we recorded them from tv at new year!) All make him get down for a few minutes and then he goes back. Anyone got any ideas to stop him doing this? would appreciate any help, many thanks-liz x


Does this only happen when tv is on,at a certain time,ect.It could be a reflection from a light or something being reflected on to the screen that your cat can see,or thinks he see's.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Is he doing any damage? If not, perhaps just leave him be. My cat was obsessed with his image refelcted in our skylight. After a while, he got bored with it and it hasn't bothered him since.


----------



## LIZALEX (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies

we have tried reassuring him but he is quite anxious when he does it and it is difficult to distract him

it happens at all times of the day / night and when the tv is on and off.

Think it is prob some sort of reflection that he is seeing- he is also worse when his sister is in the room - but the tv hasnt changed and the lighting hasnt changed recently so not sure what started him off on this - hes been doing it now since about november. 
Any ideas how to stop him doing it ?

i havent seen any damage to the tv, so far ! - although he is actually scratching at the screen so i'm sure it cant be doing the tv any good


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cobwebs?
I'm not being rude, our cat loves watching cobwebs dance and at the moment the spiders are quicker than I am. 
Have you moved everything, cleaned and returned?
Also check for dangling reflections too.

Hope you find the solution soon.


----------

